# Indisponibilité serveur!



## poussvite (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir, je suis en belgique etDepuis deux jours il est impossible de louer un film via Apple TV!
En réponse: impossible de e connecter au serveur,veuillez réessayer plus tard
Je dois louer le film via l'iPad et et le visionner via remote sur mon écran Tv
Dommage car quand Apple TV fonctionnait c'était plus aisé!


----------



## Kriskool (5 Novembre 2012)

Gros pb pour la location de films avec Apple TV depuis qques jours.  Impossible d'accéder à l iTunes Store. Réessayez plus tard !! Horripilant !D autres ont ce problème ? Que faut il faire ?....
Merci


----------



## poussvite (5 Novembre 2012)

Pour moi c'est réglé!
Curieux,
C'était inaccessible juste durant le passage de l'ouragan à NY!
Maintenant ok


----------

